# Hunting Stabilizers



## Bama_Hunter88 (Jul 10, 2020)

What is a good length and weight to start with on front and back bar? Strictly hunting bow. Mathews halon 6. My pin moves around very erratic.


----------



## gsheetrock (Aug 23, 2012)

Bama_Hunter88 said:


> What is a good length and weight to start with on front and back bar? Strictly hunting bow. Mathews halon 6. My pin moves around very erratic.


That’s a can of worms. Are you looking for an average ? You’ll get numbers all over the board. 10” in front and 8” on back is common. As far as weights that’s the bigger can. There are “systems” to make it work for you ( ask n&b for his ). 
Lastly tho, if your pin moves “erratically” that raises the flag it may be a form issue and maybe don’t try to add a bunch of weight to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Ya, I'm with gsheetrock here! Look to form and bow fit FIRST before adding a lot of stabilizer debris, Especially on a hunting bow. An erratic pin will still be erratic with a stabilizer. Find a steady pin first then add stabilizers IF needed. You can't solve a form or bow fit problem with still more "stuff."
Arne


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

probably more an issue with bow fit than anything else. i'll wager your draw length is probably too long. as for a stab for hunting. all they do is stabilize by adding weight to the bow. a short stab, 4,6 or 8 inches long, doesn't have enough resistance to movement to do any real stabilization through dynamic effect. 4 or 6 oz. of weight screwed into your front stab hole will be just as effective as a short stabilizer hanging out front. most all of them are made to satisfy the buyers' desire for a neat looking rig.


----------

